
What's New in DevTools (Chrome 73) - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/01/devtools
======
jansan
Logpoints FTW! Until now I was using conditional breakpoints but the
conditions looked like this:

    
    
      console.log("blah") && false

